# Winter Headband Earwarmer Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

A quick knit and great gift idea. Pattern contains instructions for three different weights of yarn and two different styles so there are many options.

$3.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/headband-ear-warmer-classy-moss-stitch


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty with the flower!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That looks like a fun knit!


----------



## Kathy L (Oct 29, 2013)

I love the flower with the earwarmer! These would be perfect to make as gifts for Christmas.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

That's cute.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cute, love the flower!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely, simplistic and chicxx


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Very cute! 

Have you heard from my niece yet? I gave her your information this past weekend.


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Is the flower knit in with the headband or knitted later and put on....


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

The flower on the headband is tempting me to buy this.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm asking this question also. The headband is a beauty, love the flower. Where may I purchase the pattern?


Callie's Mom said:


> Is the flower knit in with the headband or knitted later and put on....


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very pretty, simplistic, and modern


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Kathy L said:


> I love the flower with the earwarmer! These would be perfect to make as gifts for Christmas.


ditto


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's knitted separately.



Callie's Mom said:


> Is the flower knit in with the headband or knitted later and put on....


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments.

Here's the link.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/headband-ear-warmer-classy-moss-stitch

The flower is knitted separately and then sewn on the headband.



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I'm asking this question also. The headband is a beauty, love the flower. Where may I purchase the pattern?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I love your designs, this is fabulous!


----------

